# Jr. Emperor



## Randy Simmons (Jan 18, 2013)

If you were going to buy a jr. emperor, which would you rather have?

22k gold accents (~$55 a piece)

or

black titanium accents (~$45 a piece)

Rollerball or fountain is not really important in this case, as the sections can be interchanged.

also, how many would you be in for? 1-3, 3-5, or more?

your answer is much appreciated


----------



## theidlemind (Jan 18, 2013)

3-5 black-ti.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Mar 13, 2013)

1-3


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 13, 2013)

3-5
4 black Ti, 1 gold. just because you never know


----------



## JohnU (Mar 13, 2013)

It mostly depends on the blank but I usually end up with the black ti.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 13, 2013)

I prefer Gold, but like having limited Black Ti as a backup for those certain blanks that look better with it.


----------



## gbpens (Apr 3, 2013)

I would be in for 5 gold rollerballs.
 Are you trying to put together another group purchase?


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 3, 2013)

2-4 gold


----------



## avbill (Sep 22, 2013)

the gold b/c it goes better  with  different blanks


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 22, 2013)

People are more into Blk Ti and silver these days, but gold goes well with some blanks best. 2 blk ti, 1 gold.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a very big loaded question.  With many pitfalls I might add.  Not only does this specific kit have a gender gap it also has a gender sales gap.


----------

